# Let's See What You Got?



## Ford BOSS (Jan 20, 2007)

Lets see what machines you have in your fleet!!


----------



## Ford BOSS (Jan 20, 2007)

*Can you handle this*

2005 Ford F-250 6.0L
2000 Ford F-350 7.3L
2002 Dodge 3500 Cummins
2 268B Caterpillar Skid Steers both w/ 12 Ft Snopushers
430E Caterpillar Backhoe Loader w/ 16 Ft Snopusher

Man its great being 18!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Ford BOSS;355731 said:


> 2005 Ford F-250 6.0L
> 2000 Ford F-350 7.3L
> 2002 Dodge 3500 Cummins
> 2 268B Caterpillar Skid Steers both w/ 12 Ft Snopushers
> ...


then lets see the pics of em.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

*Why not....*

why not...  2002 Chevy 2500HD Duramax with a Western 7' 6" Pro Plow and Western 1000 Spreaderwesport wesport


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

2007 CAT 252B 7' 6" Cat plowpayup payup


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My John Deere 4310 with Curtis plow:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

:crying: This is my baby. Fully restored Deere 160. It is the only thing i have used all year!


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Ford BOSS;355731 said:


> 2005 Ford F-250 6.0L
> 2000 Ford F-350 7.3L
> 2002 Dodge 3500 Cummins
> 2 268B Caterpillar Skid Steers both w/ 12 Ft Snopushers
> ...


This is a joke rite?

I cry BS untill I see pics.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Big talker.... Daddy must have good credit if its true...payup


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

murray83;355820 said:


> This is a joke rite?
> 
> I cry BS untill I see pics.


UHHH ******** I called it I said it 18.LOL

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Ford BOSS (Jan 20, 2007)

*Heres one of the Skid loaders*

Theres the skid loader, the truck images wont load but I will get them on shortly


----------



## Ford BOSS (Jan 20, 2007)

If you dont believe I'm 18, thats fine. These machines were all bought used except for the 2005 Ford. All that money came from 18 years of work and determination.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*That should be a poll question...*

That should be a poll question.....How many built their companies from the ground up and how many inherited a company from family...
I for one am envious of people having a head start from family..My Dad was a teacher and Mom a nurse(RN) safe to say they didn't hand me a business...


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Ford BOSS;355842 said:


> If you dont believe I'm 18, thats fine. These machines were all bought used except for the 2005 Ford. All that money came from 18 years of work and determination.


eighteen years of work????? you haven't started work yet. graduate highschool and move out of the parents house. not trying to discourage you but all of us young guys should be more modest and let the old timers boast about hard work. i feel guilty about how i have it after i talk to my grandpa and the hard work and determination that he has been through.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Ford BOSS;355839 said:


> Theres the skid loader, the truck images wont load but I will get them on shortly


Well, in your profile you said you started work in 2005 and have been making it big ever since, and it also lists just one truck... the '05 F250.

LoL police officers are on this site! They could look up your license plates and see who the vehicles are registered to.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

wow his dad has quite the fleet, lol quit braggin kid you look like a moron.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have this, lol and my bro has a dakota, thats about it, lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My f250 2002


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Ford BOSS;355731 said:


> 2005 Ford F-250 6.0L
> 2000 Ford F-350 7.3L
> 2002 Dodge 3500 Cummins
> 2 268B Caterpillar Skid Steers both w/ 12 Ft Snopushers
> ...


did you mean "Man, it's great being in highschool and living with the parents"??????
i'm calling bs on you owning a real business and the equiptment too.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe this is WesternBoy with all the stuff he wanted to buy.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Here you go and couldnt get everything!


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Last one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Holy Sh*t Craftybigdog is that all yours????


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Not all some!

Maybe sometime in the future!


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh yeah and thats maybe half of it or less. There arent even any plow trucks there!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Very nice!!!....Do you do Commercial lots??? And if you do is that all you do???


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Yes and no, and I want it all to go to commercial next year. I have a few subs that work for me to take care of the stuff down south but I want to point everything up north next year but 2 trucks!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

You wouldn't even miss one of those loaders  


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Big Chief (Nov 5, 2005)

*Here They Are.*

My 1971 P2427.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

awesome toolcat, id love to try one of those things out, looks good with that blizzard on front


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;355918 said:


> wow his dad has quite the fleet, lol quit braggin kid you look like a moron.


I totally agree with you! How the heck could any 18 year old in school make enough money for all of that stuff.

Hey tell you dad or whomever he has alot of nice equipment! lol I agree with calling BS on this, and if it was all his there is no need to try being a cocky ***** about it!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Hows the snow out there?*



Big Chief;356038 said:


> My 1971 P2427.


 Hey, Hows the snow out your way? I have two buddies heading out in the morning to meet up with my cousin and do some sledding(Rabbit Ears) this week...
Truck looks good...


----------



## Big Chief (Nov 5, 2005)

*snow conditions*

Not Bad, Rabbit ears should be good. I have plowed 6 times so far this year. Not as much as last year. Grant.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow I thought I had it good at 19 with my 81 bobcat and trailer I fixed up, the plow I bilt and my 2002 F-250. But we all cant be bigtime


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Wow, You mean with all those storms....*



Big Chief;356098 said:


> Not Bad, Rabbit ears should be good. I have plowed 6 times so far this year. Not as much as last year. Grant.


 Wow,all those storms and less pushes........Atleast you guys have a good base...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

OK... just for comparison... I am 18 (almost 19) and have worked since I was 11. I don't blow my money at all. I own 2/3 of my truck (the bank has the other 1/3), my dad own's the tractor and lets me use it and pay X amount of $$$s an hour for it. I do own my little lawn tractor lol! I can sit here and honestly say that I am doing the best I can for being 18 and am 100% proud of what I have and what I use, but come one FordBoss, you don't own all that. Just live up to it. Noboday cares if your dad owns it, they are still cool machines.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

At 18 I was living with my parents too and drove a 1986 F-250 w/ 8' Fisher. Those kinds of vehicles were only in my dreams. I gotta say that I don't buy it either FordBoss. Nobody is trying to put you down or attack you, but it's not believeable. Can we see pics and registrations with some proof? :waving:


----------



## Mr frosty (Dec 30, 2006)

just a kid running back to his mom.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Winter Land Man;355914 said:


> Well, in your profile you said you started work in 2005 and have been making it big ever since, and it also lists just one truck... the '05 F250.
> 
> LoL police officers are on this site! They could look up your license plates and see who the vehicles are registered to.


Well, I'm one of them. LOL


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Considering you need to be 18 to get general liability and at least 18 to get a CDL to move the Cat 430, he has done pretty good in the few months since he turned 18. Even more so seeing that there has not been one plowable event since he turned 18. LMAO

I smell a troll.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*18*

Im 18 almost 19 and ill i have to show for my hard work since i was about 12 is a 2000gmc sierra 1500, and i finally just got a fisher plow for, and a quad and dirt bike, ive used my dads lawn mower to build a small landscaping business,and ive made alot more money than most of my friends and i still couldnt begin to put a good down payment on any one of those trucks or machines


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Winter Land Man;355914 said:


> Well, in your profile you said you started work in 2005 and have been making it big ever since, and it also lists just one truck... the '05 F250.
> 
> LoL police officers are on this site! They could look up your license plates and see who the vehicles are registered to.


isn't that a miss uses of power? i pay tax so u can wine about a kid who lied


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Jay brown;355890 said:


> eighteen years of work????? you haven't started work yet. graduate highschool and move out of the parents house. not trying to discourage you but all of us young guys should be more modest and let the old timers boast about hard work. i feel guilty about how i have it after i talk to my grandpa and the hard work and determination that he has been through.


Here here!!


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

lowlife;356220 said:


> isn't that a miss uses of power? i pay tax so u can wine about a kid who lied


And we sit here an hear you whine about how you pay taxes???? Newsflash bud... We pay taxes too.... I think its a misuse of your snow contracts that you can sit here and whine about cops...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

gmcsierra1500;356201 said:


> Im 18 almost 19 and ill i have to show for my hard work since i was about 12 is a 2000gmc sierra 1500, and i finally just got a fisher plow for, and a quad and dirt bike


Don't sit there man and say all I have is... You should be proud of what you have. Everybody should be proud of what they own. Just because it is not brand new and have F550 on the side doesn't mean that it isn't cool. Some people save their money while some blow it. It all ends up being the same. Just do what makes you happy. I have a bunch of friends that would kill for your truck. Friday and Saturdays are usually fix the old trucks days. I can't remember a Friday night where I was not on my back trying to fix something. You gotta start somehwere and work up. :waving:


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm 23 and have a 93' Explorer to show for it  and I work my tail off.I'm also the first to admit I'm cheap.

I have to agree with the family silver spoon stance,I have a few family members who own excavating outfits but I refuse to work for them as I'd feel out of place being the "relative",It bugs me as is getting the "hey are you related to......" questions from other operators but trying to work for them and knowing others think your only there cuz daddy or your uncle is the boss....no thank you.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

im proud to say that at eighteen i have a 95 f 150 with a minute mount, and being one of gmcsierra1500's good friends, i can say that me and him are definetly the hardest working of our friends, and thats why we have things to show for it. i just had 5 weeks off from school, and other than the normal christmas and new years days off, i had 3 days where i didnt work 8 hours. may not be the most enjoyable vacation, but im planning on buying a minute mount 2 this spring, and it isnt gonna buy itself. Heres to all the hard workers out there :salute:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

lowlife;356220 said:


> isn't that a miss uses of power? i pay tax so u can wine about a kid who lied


I think it was just a joke man.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Northland;356240 said:


> And we sit here an hear you whine about how you pay taxes???? Newsflash bud... We pay taxes too.... I think its a misuse of your snow contracts that you can sit here and whine about cops...


what did i hurt your feelings :waving: :waving: and please elaborate on how i miss use my contracts wesport


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is my Silverado. I bought this the beginning of December. I am 20 but this is what I got and I am damn proud of it. Oh and I got a 2004 snow shovel


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you trying to tell us that you bought that 2004 snow shovel on your own? Lets see the sales slip on it!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

grandview;356347 said:


> Are you trying to tell us that you bought that 2004 snow shovel on your own? Lets see the sales slip on it!


I don't believe it either! I just bought one last week and I had to finance it! LOL!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

At least you guys have shovels. I have a 2 square foot piece of plywood screwed to a 2x4. ...........that I borrowed.


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm 20. Although I am skeptical, I don't doubt the possibility of some of his posessions. After all, I am a 20 year old with 2 businesses, a full time job, and going to school full time. Because of my hard work I am able to make my truck payment and my house payment with money left to invest.

My truck loan started out at $30,000 and I got that in order to build credit to be approved on a home loan. My home cost me $135,000. I can't say that I have ever met another 20 year old that has accomplished as much at this young of an age.

Some young people are able to save up and earn things that seem unreal to others. However, I doubt 100% of his stuff is fully paid. But maybe he's able to swing it by not having a house payment or any other bills.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

lowlife;356294 said:


> what did i hurt your feelings :waving: :waving: and please elaborate on how i miss use my contracts wesport


Just using it figuratively...and it would take alot more than that to hurt my feelings...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

To B&B, grandview, and Banksy: You guys are funny My shovel cost 24.95 at Lowe's. I wish I had the receipt cause I would for sure post it. A 2x4 screwed to some plywood huh, that is a true hillbilly snow shovel right there!!! Before I got my truck, I was going to duct tape a 4x8 sheet of plywood to my wife's car, but she did not like that idea


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

So this thread has turned south like so many others. I too own a snow shovel from 2003 took a while to pay for that thing. With steel prices sky rocketing and all. lol.. As far as I knew it didn't matter what you had or what you didn't have as long as you weren't pissing your customers off and you were making money to support yourself and family.  Maybe I'm wrong.:salute:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

firelwn82;356408 said:


> So this thread has turned south like so many others. I too own a snow shovel from 2003 took a while to pay for that thing. With steel prices sky rocketing and all. lol.. As far as I knew it didn't matter what you had or what you didn't have as long as you weren't pissing your customers off and you were making money to support yourself and family.  Maybe I'm wrong.:salute:


That may be true, but claiming ownership of things that are not yours is fraud, and that's not right.....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh and just so everyone knows, since we are all so fast to point and claim bs, the truck is mine and I CAN show my registration to prove it is MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And just in case anyone is confused, I am talking about an actual shovel, not the plow. The plow was on it when I bought it.


----------



## Ultimate inc (Jan 22, 2007)

im trying to get a loan for a shovel but i don't show enough income ha/ha


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Ford BOSS;355731 said:


> 2005 Ford F-250 6.0L
> 2000 Ford F-350 7.3L
> 2002 Dodge 3500 Cummins
> 2 268B Caterpillar Skid Steers both w/ 12 Ft Snopushers
> ...


hmmm so you bought two $42,000 skidsteers an $81,000 backhoe, So you bought $165,000 in just machines? Forget the snow pushers and the trucks. Yeah Bull.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I totally call Shenanigans.....


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*re*

First time out, im not sitting here saying im not proud of what i have, i am extremely proud of what i have all i meant was from knowing how hard i have worked i doubt someone at 18 has 2 skidsteers, a backhoe, and more than 1 truck, and i can only dream of seeing equipment like that in the next 3 years as much as i would kill for it


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm not one to call people out, but i'm just not positive that this is all true..... I have my '04 F-250 that I worked my azz off for and still do everyday. Between that and all my John Deere green, I say i'm doing pretty good at 22 years old. What I have is mine, and I am damn proud of it nd nobody can take that away from me. You shouldnt have to make up any stories about equipment that you may or may not have just to impress people, you should be proud of what you do have....:salute:


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

02powerstroke;356512 said:


> hmmm so you bought two $42,000 skidsteers an $81,000 backhoe, So you bought $165,000 in just machines? Forget the snow pushers and the trucks. Yeah Bull.


Is it just me or ever since the first person called BS on him he is NO where to be seen or heard from! I think he answered all of our questions about him being honest about all of that equipment right there! If he really did have it he would be posting pictures and trying to defend himself to us I would think


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I have my 01HD that I bought 2 years ago. I got the title in MY name. I was 19 when I bought it.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I think everyones kicking a dead horse here, you have called his bluff and he's gone to tell mummy on you and won't be back!!! just go's to show you can't pull one over on us plowsite guys!!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

thermos;356319 said:


> Here is my Silverado. I bought this the beginning of December. I am 20 but this is what I got and I am damn proud of it. Oh and I got a 2004 snow shovel


Man you have to add some ballast on the truck or at least crank the t-bars up a bit..


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

thermos;356399 said:


> To B&B, grandview, and Banksy: You guys are funny My shovel cost 24.95 at Lowe's. I wish I had the receipt cause I would for sure post it. A 2x4 screwed to some plywood huh, that is a true hillbilly snow shovel right there!!! Before I got my truck, I was going to duct tape a 4x8 sheet of plywood to my wife's car, but she did not like that idea


You might be a ******* if......


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Pic of my Rig ready to go 
 :redbounce


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Frozen001;356729 said:


> Man you have to add some ballast on the truck or at least crank the t-bars up a bit..


That picture was taken on a downhill grade. My truck really only drops 2 inches when I lift my blade. When I get some money, I am going to add some timbrens to the front.


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*Picture from Sunday morning*

Two tractors moving a little snow


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

firelawn is right this thred is heading south fast 
JUST POST PICS OF WHAT U HAVE.........................NOT OF WHAT U DREAM OF HAVING............



thanks


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*here is the picture*

Sunday Morning


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Jealous*



First Time Out;355767 said:


> My John Deere 4310 with Curtis plow:


 FTO - I have to admit it I'm Jealous, I've got a '58 350D Inter. and no bucket! Hippy


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

LoL police officers are on this site! They could look up your license plates and see who the vehicles are registered to.[/QUOTE]

I'm one as well and in NH if we are caught running a plate for non police purposes its a misdemeanor....ouch


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Heres what I got. Sorry nothing with snow. All we have had is 2" snows not worth taking a picture of. lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

firelwn82, your truck looks awesome!!!!!:salute: Very nice set-up you got there


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks. I don't have much but what I do have I take pride in keeping it in good shape.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

firelwn82;356970 said:


> Thanks. I don't have much but what I do have I take pride in keeping it in good shape.


That is the way to be!!!! I feel the same way. Good luck to you:salute:


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

here are a few of the trucks. bought a 93 2500, and a 89 IHC since pic was taken, also have a a couple older dump trucks.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

this is my daily driver


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

firelwn82;356970 said:


> Thanks. I don't have much but what I do have I take pride in keeping it in good shape.


Nice attitude:salute: .Most these younger guys do care they say heck with it dad will get me a new one.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Nice trucks Jay.Always wondered when I was going to get to see the fleet you had listed.Nice morton building.It is a morton building?You own it or lease?



RCGM
Brad


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

here is a pic of the 1989 ihc took the tank body off and putting a hitch and stack on it wed.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Rcgm;357103 said:


> Nice trucks Jay.Always wondered when I was going to get to see the fleet you had listed.Nice morton building.It is a morton building?You own it or lease?
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


it's a steel building, fully insulated and heated. built it last year it'll be paid for in 20 more years :crying:


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

here's a pic of a shed we built to the north of the shop i put all the bagged salt in it. to the right bay is the 78 gmc 2nd pic is the 93 2500 i bought a few months ago, it only has 90k miles. in the background is one of the plow racks


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

and finally a special treat for the highschool kid that started this thread. bet you wish you rode to school in one of these. please note: to set the record straight, i am not claiming to own this vehical.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You must be a hated man for that one.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Ha Ha, look at that bus!  That is freakin awesome. Imagine all the shovelers you could pile into that thing.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you notice....that's the famed "short" school bus. Wonder how many here rode that one! Or would at least admit to it.....................Count me in!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I want a bus like that for the school bus demolition derby they have here. That thing would rule with that plow, though they may not allow it I would sport that bus, it is friggin awesome!!!!!purplebou


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

That bus is sweet. You can't close school if you plow your way through it. lol


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Banksy;357121 said:


> Ha Ha, look at that bus!  That is freakin awesome. Imagine all the shovelers you could pile into that thing.


LMAO... Now thats the funniest statement I've heard on this site in a long time!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Jay Brown did you ever get to drive that bus? I remember last year you wanted to see if you could to some work with it or something.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

come on that plow really isn't hooked up to that bus is??  for give me if that seems like a silly question.


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm 22 fresh out of the Marine Corps, 98 Dodge w/ 8' Western Pro plus... some may say not much to brag about, but give me chance, or ask my friends, and i will. They're mine.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

NCass31;357829 said:


> I'm 22 fresh out of the Marine Corps, 98 Dodge w/ 8' Western Pro plus... some may say not much to brag about, but give me chance, or ask my friends, and i will. They're mine.


gotta rep the 98 ram 2500's lol


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

We have a freshy from the Core boys. Welcome home and thanks for your support. :salute:


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

Ford BOSS;355842 said:


> If you dont believe I'm 18, thats fine. These machines were all bought used except for the 2005 Ford. All that money came from 18 years of work and determination.


lol...none of you guys caught this???? the man has been making money since the day he was yanked from the womb....either he was speaking metaphorically..as in trust fund...ooooor he has got to be the most ambitious new born I have ever seen


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

NCass31;357829 said:


> I'm 22 fresh out of the Marine Corps, 98 Dodge w/ 8' Western Pro plus... some may say not much to brag about, but give me chance, or ask my friends, and i will. They're mine.


Thank you for your service! :salute: wesport


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

POPO4995;357925 said:


> Thank you for your service! :salute: wesport


Ditto here


----------



## trickyricky (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## trickyricky (Nov 5, 2006)

Old pic but still have the trucks


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

POPO4995;357925 said:


> Thank you for your service! :salute: wesport


Same here. Thanks!!


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

no need to thank me, i was doing my job. it's people like you guys that support that deserve the thanking...it makes the trips to the sandbox worth it.


----------



## wishingtoplow (Apr 6, 2005)

heres mine. 82 chevy 4x4 dump. I havent had a chance to plow with it yet, have only had it about a month. I bought it primarly to deliver firewood, but it came with an 8 foot fisher.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Will post up some pics here soon of the fleet, but heres a quick list

19 Plow trucks-All Chevy 1500's and 2500's. Mix of Western and Boss Straights and 4 with Boss V-Blades

Chevy 4500 Dump with 5 yd Monroe V-box Spreader and a 9.5 Boss Blade

5 Pickup truck salters 4 with 2 yd v-box spreaders and 1 sporting a western tornado

JD 250 Skid with 10 ft pusher

JD 270 Skid with 10 ft pusher

JD Front Loader/tractor with 12 ft Avalanche pusher

JD Front Loader/tractor with 10 ft high side Protech pusher

2 4 wheelers with blades for sidewalks

4 shovel crews



Plus we run 12-15 subs with pickups, and 2 subs with skid loaders. 1 with a 8ft pusher and 1 with a 10ft pusher.


LET IT SNOW!!!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

YardMedic;357933 said:


> Ditto here


Same here. With out you guys we wouldn't be here bashing some kid that ran back home and won't play with us!


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

GRANDSCAPES.. lets see those pics!!! Any snow for you yet?>?


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

lawncare18;358042 said:


> GRANDSCAPES.. lets see those pics!!! Any snow for you yet?>?


We have had 4-5 marginal runs but still no full pushes yet. We only ran the loaders just to make sure they still would start.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

heres my truck, 05 250, and you can see part of my pride and joy (jeep) getting snowed on, should have been in the garage but i just bought my first house and it filled with other junk, not pictured is my salt spreader i just bought yesterday that is in transit as we speak


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

ameyerman;357704 said:


> come on that plow really isn't hooked up to that bus is??  for give me if that seems like a silly question.


it's hooked up you can see the mount on the front and also has tire chains on it. they must use it strickly for plowing snow because i took this pic in the summer


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Jay brown;358067 said:


> it's hooked up you can see the mount on the front and also has tire chains on it. they must use it strickly for plowing snow because i took this pic in the summer


Do they use all the chubby kids for ballast?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's what I got, to bad half of it is not even in here though. Got a couple more snowblowers, push mowers, trimmers, and blowers. I'm not gonna BS anything here. The Dodge and Skid-steer is buddies that I'm working In Association with. I do all the detail work on his jobs and he does all the hardwork on my jobs. We advertise together and are trucks are going to have both our names on them real soon. Kinda like joining forces and taking overpayup payup He also has a Thomas Mini-skid-steer to thats not in here and another 2 trucks. But this is what I got and considering I'm 18 and in school for a Landscape Tech.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

look at the rear tires of that bus... plow must be hooked up to need traction like that lol


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

TrickyRicky, do you have any more pics of those nice dodges with the plows on??


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

Jay brown;358067 said:


> it's hooked up you can see the mount on the front and also has tire chains on it. they must use it strickly for plowing snow because i took this pic in the summer


wow this is &*$# sweet. i would of loved to ride to school in that bus. thankx :waving:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

With the bus if you get stuck you atleast have 20+ kids to hop out and push. It is the first time I have ever heard of people begging to ride the shorty bus. It must be a plowsite thing.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

o come on when you were 6 or so you know that you wanted to ride in snowplow truck, or you would just sit in front of the window just waiting for him to come by so you could see him plowing the road. that was just the coolest thing at 6 or so. that is just me, i guess i am just a goofy guy huh


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

I still wait for the plow to come by and I'm 17!!!!! Got to love it !!!!!:waving:


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*haha*

MIPlowkid im almost 19 and still wait for the plow to go by!! although now i just got a job powing wiht my town so hopefully if we get snow ill be the one out there going by


----------



## trickyricky (Nov 5, 2006)

Jt13speed;358121 said:


> TrickyRicky, do you have any more pics of those nice dodges with the plows on??


This is the only other one I could find, being the plows have not been on in almost a year. The trucks are 2004 & 2005 2500's 
Cummins.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Everytime it has snowed since I was like 5 I have sat at the window and watched the plow trucks go by. I still do. When I was 12 or so I got really smart. I put a lawnchair in my front lawn and just sat out there and watched. We lived on the corner of two streets, so it was great to watch the town guys stack it. I got a video camera for X Mas and the first thing I used it for was to take videos of the plows. The town guys eventually got on and let me ride with them. I was hooked from then on.


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey 02powerstroke, that is a really nice bobcat with a blade! Really clean, I am hoping to add something very close to that to my fleet. Anyhow, I am 23 an say congrats to all the young people working hard! Farming an plowing snow are my two gigs. My trucks aren't brand new but I know they are one of the cleanest rigs you will find. I have to get some pics on here!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

MIPlowkid;358524 said:


> I still wait for the plow to come by and I'm 17!!!!! Got to love it !!!!!:waving:


I stop the atv when im plowing and sit there and watch it from when it comes into view to when it goes behind the tree lines. And im also 17, lol


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is a pic of the truck with the new light bar and a link to the video of the lights. Enjoy. Oh and turn your volume down, I keep forgetting there sound on my new camera. In the center are takedown led's, so when I plow I can turn the head lights off.
http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf
Add to My Profile |  More Videos


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Jesus Christ! Do you plow out emergency room entrances or something!?


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*THIS IS MY FIRST YEAR PUSHING...I CAN'T BELIEVE I'VE MISS OUT ON ALL THIS FUN FOR SO LONG !*payup


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Watch, someone will hit him and claim they never saw him comming, lol I think a blind person could see that truck comming at them. (blue ford with the blizzard plow)


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm a firefighter so those are for that. I have 2 strobes on the outer edge of the cab. Look close on the drivers side you can see it there, That's what I use for plowing and corner strobes in the rear corners. The strobes on the roof are magnet mounted so I take them off when I'm not plowing. Nice and clean that way. I don't think it matters what location your in red is illegal to use for plowing.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

sorry firelawn i keep on forgeting to tell you this man, i like your truck a lot xysport


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

iam a sucker for the older fords got to love em!!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here then you'll like this one then. Its the oldest one in the fleet.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

now that is a true pick em up truck  

use to have a 91 ford f-150 4x4 up until oct. then bought a 99 f-150 4x4 cryed all the way home i missed my ol truck. (my first) :crying: some day hope to put a plow on my 99


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

That's an 81' F-250 with a 7'6" western. Only plows out the sta. in the winter. Many off road trips for field fires with this one. We have a 90' 2500 Chevy with a 6.5 diesel but its poop. I hate that truck. It looses traction on pavement little own dirt.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

never was a big fan of the chevy! i do say though they have some pretty cool oldens. i don't like the new looks of the trucks these days, but i guess it is strating to kinda grow on me. dorn the bad luck i am a FORD guy was going to say that


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Farm Boss;358752 said:


> Hey 02powerstroke, that is a really nice bobcat with a blade! Really clean, I am hoping to add something very close to that to my fleet. Anyhow, I am 23 an say congrats to all the young people working hard! Farming an plowing snow are my two gigs. My trucks aren't brand new but I know they are one of the cleanest rigs you will find. I have to get some pics on here!!!


Hey thanks alot I got both of them in not to good of shape and fixed em up and gave them both a quick paint job.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

d0od one of you guys needs to change their avatars, its madd confusing reading **** where your both typing.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;359005 said:


> d0od one of you guys needs to change their avatars, its madd confusing reading **** where your both typing.


????


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;359005 said:


> d0od one of you guys needs to change their avatars, its madd confusing reading **** where your both typing.


i am working on that. so get over it for now!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

alright fellas calm down..give the kid some credit...He must have been mowing lawns in his mom stomach besides he wont come out and play anymore :crying: ...anyway I am with alot of you guys..I'm 21 been working since I was 13..been taught my whole life if you want something you have to work for it..not saying I havent been helped out, but I work 40+ hours a week, and own a side business...Here is my truck..

























]


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

Not To Shabby For A Ford:d


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;359005 said:


> d0od one of you guys needs to change their avatars, its madd confusing reading **** where your both typing.


Yeah Ame I had my avatar first time for you to give it up. lol. Kidding do what you want. lol.


----------



## jetskiman6969 (Dec 11, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;359005 said:


> d0od one of you guys needs to change their avatars, its madd confusing reading **** where your both typing.


Hey, maybe they are twins and just don't know it yet


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

M&M Services;359021 said:


> alright fellas calm down..give the kid some credit...He must have been mowing lawns in his mom stomach besides he wont come out and play anymore :crying: ...anyway I am with alot of you guys..I'm 21 been working since I was 13..been taught my whole life if you want something you have to work for it..not saying I havent been helped out, but I work 40+ hours a week, and own a side business...Here is my truck..
> ]


Nice truck M&M. I know what your talking about when you say that you work 40+ hours a week, and own a side business as I do the same. Hope to go full time with the business some day. The school of hard knocks is the best teacher


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That V10 is sweet. How well does it push? I bet it does great with a plow that ways so little. I noticed that you have dual exhaust. What muffler do you have?


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I can attest for the 6.8 V10. It is excellent for pushing snow and moves right along just as a diesel would. Very nice power with that motor.


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

yes i love the v10. Borla is the setup. sounds mean evidently. had lots of comments and head turns then they stop looking cause its just a truck


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

vwovw;359237 said:


>


Bet no one trys to steal your truck or snow blowers with them pups around. lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

vwovw;359397 said:


> yes i love the v10. Borla is the setup. sounds mean evidently. had lots of comments and head turns then they stop looking cause its just a truck


Cool, I like lod and mean. I really like the lifted Scirocco in you avitar.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Did not get a chance to get a pic of the whole fleet as it is hard to get everybody together for a pic but here is a couple misc pics.









Our 03 4500 dump with 5 yd Monroe spreader and a 9 foot Boss plow with our JD tractor/loader with 12 ft avalanche pusher. We have another tractor identical to this one that has a 10ft high side pro tech pusher on it as well.




























We are in the process of getting a equipment pic taken for our website..Should have soon


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

A couple more misc pics


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice equipment GrandScapes.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Grandscapes*

Nice steup!! Nothing runs like a DEERE


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

vwovw;359237 said:


>


Nice truck Man! How do you like your sno-way vee? How much did you end up paying for it? We have a sno-way dealer 10mins from my house who is a good dealer, always getting you going if some thing brakes down. But when I got a price for an 8ft SS W/ dp it come out to be $4,900.00 w/o tax.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice equipment grandscapes.. whats your sidewalk crew use ??


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

lawncare18;360320 said:


> Nice equipment grandscapes.. whats your sidewalk crew use ??


The trusty Craftsman










And good old fashion man power


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey 02powerstroke...how do you like that little bobcat? I am looking at getting something similar to that as a starter skidsteer. Anyhow I could tell you gave that thing a good new paint job...looks great! I can't get enough of that little set up!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

What kind of salt is that grandscapes?


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey those are alot of nice looking trucks fire 82 NICE. Jeep Love that F250 The FORDS will be tearing eastgate up if ever snows again.


----------



## trickyricky (Nov 5, 2006)

trickyricky;358736 said:


> This is the only other one I could find, being the plows have not been on in almost a year. The trucks are 2004 & 2005 2500's
> Cummins.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Idealtim;361081 said:


> What kind of salt is that grandscapes?


Its a product that we get from Morton. It is nice because it dies the snow blue when you salt so you can see where you have salted. It works the same but the coloring is nice.

I think it may clump up a little easier though.


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

i wonder if the kid that started this thread actully owns all that stuff it could possably of been a good season for him or he could of won the lottery but who knows


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Heres a few pictures of my truck. Its a 1995 f350 mason dump. Shes a good work truck.


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

It seems awful that fordboss has not been back on here defending himself or is it all true. I bet he feels like a smacked A$$ haha


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

cfdeng7;771769 said:


> Heres a few pictures of my truck. Its a 1995 f350 mason dump. Shes a good work truck.


That is a SWEET truck!
Gotta love the old ford trucks, is it a powerstroke?


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

No i wish it was she has the 460 in it. The best part she only has 60k on it!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

A few things don't add up, the 05 was the only thing bought new so he was 15 when he signed a legal document to purchase a vehical? I wonder whose name it was registered in? Another thing the pic he posted of the Cat skid is an A series not a B when I spend My hard earned money on something I sure know what I'm buying.


----------



## Bay Boy (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a 2006 F350 4x4 that i bought new and a 2009 Fisher 8'6" plow.. Check my gallery fror pictures of my unit.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Not much, but here they are.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JaimeG;772605 said:


> Not much, but here they are.


Someone stole all your buckets. I have a 2005 325 Deere like the ones in the picture.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

The buckets are all outside in front of the plows, but you can't see em. The 325 on the left is 2008, the one on the right is 2005.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

JaimeG;772614 said:


> The buckets are all outside in front of the plows, but you can't see em. The 325 on the left is 2008, the one on the right is 2005.


how do you like the deere skid, I am planning on purchasing one not this summer but next summer after the winter. I am adding another plow truck soon so that is my big purchase for this year, but I just want to get as much info on skid steers in the next 14 months as I possibly can.thanks, they look great.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

The Deere skid steers are pretty good in my opinion, but maybe its just cause i'm a Deere fan. We only got the New Holland because there were no used 325's at my dealership.


----------



## Bay Boy (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats a lot of skid steers, they look pretty good ....


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks, Bay Boy.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

how do you like the deeres vs. the new holland? which one do you use the pro tech on? Awsome skids. The new, new hollands look pretty good.


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

i would go with the new holland myself


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

ultimate plow;776822 said:


> how do you like the deeres vs. the new holland? which one do you use the pro tech on? Awsome skids. The new, new hollands look pretty good.


The Deeres sound better, and look better, but the controls on the New Holland are softer, and it runs way faster than the Deeres. The Protech goes on the New Holland.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm runnen everything in my signiture plus 10 dump truck's some with floats


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Well lets see what we have here. I am 16 and I have a 2003 Chev 1500 that I can say I paid off last year plowing. It is soon to have a 2009 Fisher 7'6 Extreme V. My mothers boyfriend, no not me, has a 2002 Chev 2500 with a Boss 8'6" Straight blade that plows half of the resi's that we do. FordBOSS I know your 18 and I dont know if you are telling the truth about your equipment, but I hope to be as big in the business as you someday. Anyway thats all for now.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey your all ahead of me, I only actually own my plow, my dad still owns the truck. I'm seeing a SRW 1 ton diesel in my future though. I cant bring myself to have payments on anything, I like cash, so it may take a while.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here are mine.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

bansky are u running a western pump on ur fisher???


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

No, the pump just happened to be painted red. Fisher and Western pumps are virtually the same. The older Western pumps had a shorter lift ram.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

ya i noticed something was differnt


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Ordinarily I'd suggest you stay away from Deere machines, but I think they'd work well for a plowing application.

Dad's got a CAT 236B w/full cab and hydraulic coupler. It's an awesome machine.

I wouldn't buy a skidsteer that didn't have a hydraulic coupler.

We use our skidsteer to replace manpower in a lot of instances rather than as loaders.

We use it to move a lot of pallets and clean up a lot of stuff. I only ever tried to use it to plow our driveway once. It was an absolute disaster. It couldn't even climb itself up the driveway nevermind push snow up the driveway. If you're doing anything sloped I'd highly recommend tire chains. We got a set last year, but it was the last storm of the season and we'd finished plowing before we got em.

The reason I dislike Deere units is because o the PITA it is to get in and out. The overhead door is a pain because if you're taller (I'm 6') it is a pain to try to get the door shut when you're inside. You've got to contort yourself pretty good to avoid the door. It also uses a seatbelt as the safety as opposed to the traditional safety lap bar.

If you're not getting in and out a lot it's not bad, but if you get in and out a lot like we do with our skid it's a pain. I'd imagine you'd only be getting in and out once or twice for a whole lot plowing so it wouldn't be too bad. I prefer our swing-type door because we get in and out of our machine a lot.

The other issue is visibility. The Deere units use a vertical lift for the arms. CAT uses radial lift. The vertical lift supposedly allows you to lift more however you've got a lot more boom in the way off your side visibility.

Again I don't think this would be an issue plowing because your plow/pusher would be wider than the machine so you don't have to worry about bumping the tracks on anything. If you're in tight quarters it can be an issue.










That's the CAT a few weeks after our last storm of the year last year. Note: I'm not trying to claim it's mine. Dad owns it and I work for him so I run it more than anybody else.

I'll be honest here and say all I own is my truck, but I own it 100% free and clear. Paid cash. And I'm 16. No way I'll own 2 or 3 trucks, 2 skids, and a backhoe in 2 years. Not a chance.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

My daddy buys me everything. Haha. Just kidding. I own half of all my stuff lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I really like that back hoe eatmytailpipes


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Banksy, I helped him paint it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;787737 said:


> Thanks Banksy, I helped him paint it.


ya right u helped me lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Banksy;787734 said:


> I really like that back hoe eatmytailpipes


thanks banks its been a good backhoe to me so far. runs great. I just need to get rear tires for it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;787738 said:


> ya right u helped me lol


What did we say about opening our big mouths? Haha


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

B&B;357125 said:


> If you notice....that's the famed "short" school bus. Wonder how many here rode that one! Or would at least admit to it.....................Count me in!!


To bring up a slightly old post... My neighbors license plate on his grand prix is "shortbus" lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

7.3 Plower;787722 said:


> Ordinarily I'd suggest you stay away from Deere machines, but I think they'd work well for a plowing application.
> 
> Dad's got a CAT 236B w/full cab and hydraulic coupler. It's an awesome machine.
> 
> ...


thats a nice skidsteer. i was bidding on a 226 at an auction today. but it went for too much. if it had an enclosed cab & heat i would of went higher but i think the guy bidding it up was dead set on it. o well i will find more.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Dad was dead set on a 236A manual coupler w/2,000+ hours and it was pretty beat. The parking brake type deal on it did not work, the hydraulics crept like crazy, and it was missing several windows, as well as the door. The guy wanted 18,500. 

That machine is an 06 236B with 550 hours as it sits. Bought it with under 400 hours. 
Like I said it's got a hydro coupler, full cab, heat, and AC. It ran dad somewhere in the neighborhood of $22,500 two years ago.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

7.3 Plower;787758 said:


> Dad was dead set on a 236A manual coupler w/2,000+ hours and it was pretty beat. The parking brake type deal on it did not work, the hydraulics crept like crazy, and it was missing several windows, as well as the door. The guy wanted 18,500.
> 
> That machine is an 06 236B with 550 hours as it sits. Bought it with under 400 hours.
> Like I said it's got a hydro coupler, full cab, heat, and AC. It ran dad somewhere in the neighborhood of $22,500 two years ago.


ya the one i was bidding on was an 04 cat 226. it didnt have an enclosed cab and not heat. it had 550 hours on it. it was in pretty good shape. tires were alright they prob would have to be changed eventually. but i was gonna go $10k max this guy kept going to 13k. i kno it was prob a deal but not to me


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

i also found out that the pics of the guy who started this thread are someone elses pics bossfans to be exact.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm... The guy who started this thread has an Aim... Why doesnt someone shoot him a message telling him all the guys on Plowsite miss him haha


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

he's lying the guy that owns the stuff used to do a church right across from an hoa i cut and plow for but the weird part is that he commeted sucicide my dealer who he bought from told me himself he got into some financial trouble and he hung himself.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh really? I think were all going to feel like a**holes if that guy really committed suicide... We didnt know though


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

no not that guy that started the thread but the pics were another guy who has the stuff his name is jon flyer his profile name is bossfan.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh okay... Thats always too bad. Nice name by the way... Kawasaki


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

what do you mean nice name me or him ? send the dude who started this thread an aim


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I meant your name. You are referring to Kawasaki?


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

well all of my mowers have the kawaski engines there asome but no my plow site name isn't referring to kawaski.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh haha. Nevermind then... Kawasaki does make a good engine. What do you have like 17hp Kawis?


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

i have 3 52 inch wright standers 23hp kawis and a 36 inch encore walk behind(worst p.o.s ever going to trade it on a 32 inch stander) but yea there great.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh nice. They make fun off road toys too.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

teamgreendude;788207 said:


> well all of my mowers have the kawaski engines there asome but no my plow site name isn't referring to kawaski.


my husqy's mower has the kawasaki engine and it is a quiet running engine for a small engine. but I have had to put all kinds of work and money into it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;788434 said:


> my husqy's mower has the kawasaki engine and it is a quiet running engine for a small engine. but I have had to put all kinds of work and money into it.


Your just saying that cause you like Arctic Cat. By the way, I found a nice skidsteer on Craigslist for you Lj. Ill leave it in my away message on Aim. Just look at it when you log on.


----------

